# X-mas Zombie



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The pro haunt I work at is having a Christmas haunt and I just wanted to post the zombie costume I made for the event. Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow JG! That costume is killer! Love the rib cage and facial details. The last photo would make a great Christmas card!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked Cool!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. I love the Christmas card idea.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yes! That would be a great Christmas card for/from a haunter! Nice job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look stunning, dahling!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Sharon that is so awesome! I just love your look and I am going to agree with the other's suggestion.....that would make one sweeeeet Christmas card! You totally ROCK!!!

P.S. I love the candy cane stockings!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Killer zombie elf! Run for your lives!!!! You look great, Joisey.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I really like the Christmas card idea. I don't think I can do that for this year, but that is a great idea for next year. I'm actually really bad at sending Christmas cards.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I couldn't agree more, that would make a rockin Christmas card! It is a killer costume.
I really like the exposed rib cage and open wounds on the legs are fabulous.
BTW - I am really bad at sending out cards too! I just have waaay to much holiday stuff to do and far too little time.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I just wanted to include one more picture of me with Santa! What is a X-mas Zombie without an evil Santa.  It also shows more of the make up, but it wasn't the best make up job because I didn't do it at home. I actually had the Christmas light wire going through my face, but it is hard to see.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone needs to cast you in a cheesy B horror movie that becomes a highly successful cult film. I'd so watch it:jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...Thanks Roxy...ummm I think!?!? I would so do a cheesy B rated Horror movie because they usually are the best movies to watch!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I'm actually really bad at sending Christmas cards.


Send it electronically. That still counts


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Send it electronically. That still counts


LOL...perfect!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

This makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. The holiday season is truly upon us. 
"God bless us everyone."


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

That is amazing.


----------



## grimm-hurst (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks great! Merry Axe-Mas to you!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! This is my last night that we will have the Christmas Haunt! I had great feedback from the people that came to the haunt. It was so much fun!!!! I can't wait to act in it again next year!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

"Scary ghost stories" for Christmas - a very old tradition!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool! A lot of pro haunts are beginning to do holiday shows. You'll have to let me know what you have for a turn out! What's the name of the haunt you work for?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Very cool! A lot of pro haunts are beginning to do holiday shows. You'll have to let me know what you have for a turn out! What's the name of the haunt you work for?


Since it isn't related to the costume I will send you a PM on the info requested! Thanks Front Yard Fright!


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

You need to make a grinch version! Very cool costume!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn Nice......!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

I LOVE seeing xmas corrupted!!! hehehe


----------

